# Poll: Doves as gamebirds



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

Contact these Senators now. They need to hear from us. Quote from a recent thread in sound off.


"From the MI Bear Hunters Association:

These 7 state senators are critical to passing the dove bill, HB 5029. If we can get just a few of these to vote yes, it will likely pass. The Senate vote may take place as early as next week, so we need to contact them immediately. They must hear from their constituents-ask your friends and family to contact them too!

Sen. Raymond Bashem-Taylor. [email protected]

Se. Deborah Cherry-SE Detroit area. [email protected]

Sen. Michael Prusi-Ishpeming & western UP. [email protected]

Sen. Mark Schauer-Battle Creek. [email protected]

Sen. Patricia Birkholz-Saugatuck. [email protected]

Sen. Bill Hardiman-Kentwood. [email protected]

Sen. Gerald Van Woerkom-west MI.
[email protected]

Senator Prusi is said to not be in support of the bill because he believes there aren't enough doves...that's possible in his neck of the woods, which is not exactly indigenous to doves...but bears aren't indigenous to southern Michigan anymore, either, and southern MI helped the western UP when we fought the dove bill.

All of the other senators are said to not support the bill because they don't believe their constituents want it...

Please help...


__________________
Linda Gallagher"
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57249


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Doves are super prolific and are 1 of the most renewable hunting resources we have.
They ain't easy to pop and the ammo mfgs. would love to open MI up to dove hunting.
Here in the South, dove hunting is a tradition. It involves families and to take kids on a dove hunt it is a hoot. It's a super way to get kids involved in hunting, very akin to brim and pan fishing with kids to get them into the sport. Grandmas and grandpas come along and watch and just hang out. Dogs get an opportunity to retrieve and it's a great chance to train a pup.
W start at 1pm and end at dusk with a barbecue and dove fry. I've been doing this for 35 years. The dove population is stronger than ever due to my hunting and missing.
I think that one of the problems most of the Northern hunters have with dove hunting is understanding that the dove is the bluegill of the air. It's meant to be hunted with groups of people in fields and I would equate it with ice shanty towns where there is alot of socializing going on. You can pop them off power lines and bird feeders, but it's no fun. You can miss them on the wing, burn boxes of shells, that's fun
We have a fast vanishing tradition of the deer camp down here and few of our hunters understand the deep roots of it you have in MI and how much family and friends and generations mean in a beautiful sport. Dove hunting is our deer camp.
If you get dove hunting, it might take you a generation to figure out that sitting on a camo bucket with wife and your son or daughter with a dog alongside and maybe your Dad or Mom who aren't mobile anymore but still like to hunt is as good as it gets. Sitting in a tree for a few hours waiting for a deer is different. It's a single thing and I love it but, if I had one choice among deer, hog, turkey or dove hunting with my family and friends, guess what wins.
Hope you guys get a season and develop it into a tradition like we have. At the end of the day, it's good to have dove breasts with a mushroom inside, wrapped in bacon and hot broiled over an open fire with your family sharing it. Don't forget the brewskis.

otown


----------



## whitedog (May 11, 2003)

i voted yes though will prolly never hunt them i believe all animals and birds where ment to be hunted if it does get opened i sure will try a feed of them to see if they taste as good as the ones down south taste lol


----------



## DeadChub (Feb 10, 2004)

I think that the dove population in Michigan has exploded just like the goose population. I feed birds(see For The Birds post) and get a ton of doves taking food. I don't see why some thinning of the flock would pose a problem. I've never tasted dove, does it taste like chicken?

DeadChub


----------



## otown (Jul 11, 2003)

Tastes like dove/
Take a dove breast, put a mushroom inside, wrap it with a slice of bacon and grill yhe starch out of it, flame it.
Kinda like woodcock without the earthy flavor, very delicate.

o town


----------



## Icehole Ken (Dec 24, 2003)

No comment, no sense preaching to the choir, LOL


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

see if they where smart they would open it for three years or so and see if it herts the population. they can always close it agian
just make the bag 3 birds a day .I dont see the problem with that


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

catch&release,
you wrote 


> I am certainly not anti-hunting.


Sorry to have to let you in on this BUT .......
YOU SURE ARE!
Your other facts are way off as well.


----------



## Ron84 (Apr 29, 2004)

catch&release said:


> Our great state offers the opportunity to hunt for *grouse*, pheasant,* woodcock, several species of ducks* and geese, deer, rabbit, *squirrel*, a limited fall turkey hunt, varmints, bear, elk (if you are lucky enough to draw a permit), coyote and a number of other animals I am forgetting. Most of these animals (coyotes excluded) make awesome table fare. From September until May there seems to be a number of animals to hunt in Michigan.
> 
> Doves are symbols of peace. Their cooing is extremely soothing. They're extremely passive birds.* It would seem that you would need to kill at least four to have a meal for one person.*


Would 1 grouse, or 1 woodcock, or 1 small duck species (bufflehead, wood duck, ect), or 1 squirril be a meal for you?

That is just one of the flaws, there are more , with your arguement.


----------

